# 7600GT Volt Mod Results



## The Pook

Before (636/783) - Still got artifacts once in a while due to vRAM, too:









After (677/800) - Going to OC more/volt mod more when I get a better GPU cooler







:









Yey.
Aiming for 7700 in 3DMark05. Then I'll be beating a stock 7900GS by ~10 points.


----------



## H3||scr3am

nice

so wut were your final resistances?


----------



## bdattilo

Wow! Good work. At first I thought those were 3DMark06 Benches, and I was like


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bdattilo* 
Wow! Good work. At first I thought those were 3DMark06 Benches, and I was like









I wish.









Still using 3DMark05 because my monitor can't do 1280x1024 in games. >_>;


----------



## The Pook

7900GS? Psssh.


----------



## Rick Arter

no vmod so far i got my EVGA 7600 with a Zalman and artic silver goes to 620/1662 but with a few artifacts seems good at 600/1630 depends what i do


----------



## Rick Arter

on 05 do you run all the tests is there some rule to the way you use it my scores not that much lower then yours and my systems far from tweaked maybe thats me im kinda a noob at benchmarking stuff i plan to get a C2D E4300 or E6400 havent decide i want to get an 8600 ULTRA when they are out looks good keep it up


----------



## The Pook

I added a touch more volts and aiming for 700. At 690 right now.


----------



## The Pook

Wewt.








Still climbing.


----------



## dotcomthese

What drivers are you running POOK and what is that...Riva tuner??? I run the NGOHQ optimized drivers and the Nvidia control panel ...It seems to be very stable for ocing the cards


----------



## The Pook

RivaTuner.
TweakRUs Drivers.
I dunno why, but whenever I run 3DMark05 now, even though I have 20Mhz more on the core than the last screenie, I get about 700 less points in 3DMark05.

I tried back at 721, but same problem, so it's not that it's not unstable...

Anywho, editing an installation of Windows 2000 so I can see if I can break 8000.


----------



## The Pook

Nevermind.
Guess it just hated that boot up for whatever reason. 









Nearing 8000...won't get there without more voltage, though. Not sure if I want to go higher than ~1.65v on stock cooling. <_>

ATITool loads it at 94C, but 3DMark05 only loads it at 85C, while games only load it at about 80C, so it's okay where it's at, but I don't really want to push it until I get better cooling.


----------



## H3||scr3am

wow, those are some nice scores, and what did you use to edit your 2000 boot? nlite?


----------



## dotcomthese

Looking good...Well if you get bored maybe try the NGOHQ 93.71 drivers and see if it makes any difference for you....Those gave me 17k more in aquamark than the tweak drivers...


----------



## The Pook

17K? ***?
Anyway, I checked what drivers I had....4 releases came out since I installed. Updated 'em...and...:









Same clocks as the last run, just with updated drivers









I use the TRU drivers.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dotcomthese* 
Looking good...Well if you get bored maybe try the NGOHQ 93.71 drivers and see if it makes any difference for you....Those gave me 17k more in 3dmark than the tweak drivers...

I think he means 1.7K









Very nice Pook, anyone that V-mods is a man in my book








For drivers I would roll back to the 84.56 or 92.91, very good drivers for benching IME.

Oh Yeah, you've beat my 7800GS score by 150


----------



## The Pook

Will try them out...using the TRU drivers which are just benchmark optimized versions of Nvidia ones.

Just gotta finish defragging first.


----------



## dotcomthese

No I meant 17k I was running93's from tweak...Only could hit like 93-94k went with the NGO drivers and got like 110k...I dunno maybe I had a glitchy set from tweaks...lol the mistake was I meant in aquamark.....


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dotcomthese* 
No I meant 17k I was running93's from tweak...Only could hit like 93-94k went with the NGO drivers and got like 110k...I dunno maybe I had a glitchy set from tweaks


17K=17,000
93K=93,000
94K=94,000
1.7K=1,700


----------



## dotcomthese

I can only hit 11,774 in 3dmark 05


----------



## The Pook

Make up your mind on your numbers. <_>


----------



## dotcomthese

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
Make up your mind on your numbers. <_>

LOL -_-


----------



## The Pook

NGO drivers were 7450, give or take 10.
Stock NVidia ones were 7775, give or take 20.
TRU ones were 7850, give or take 10.


----------



## Grim

Wow man,
Where was I all this time.

Lovely work there pook







- I'm really impressed.
You'll have to give me the details later on, as to how you went about Vmodding.
Are there ANY artifacts at all with this? Did you do some burn ins?
Oh, and btw, you say this is ALL with stock cooling right? (no ram syncs)

I heard you say "7900gs pfff!" lolz, but somehow I dont think this mad OC would reach that..

Weh yu think?? ^_^

----EDIT---
pook, could you please include your CPU scores as well? ^_^


----------



## The Pook

All up to this point was done on stock cooling. No artifacts.








CPU Score is 10555...in the 79xx screenie.









I broke 8000 today. Got my VF700 with some RAM sinks. Didn't touch the RAM voltage, still running stock there. Cranked the voltage up to the core a bit more, though.


----------



## The Pook

8311.








RivaTuner won't let me past 850Mhz for the memory even though I KNOW it can do more.


----------



## Grim

go pook!










You better by mindfull of the temps though.
What changes did you make in that last run ?


----------



## The Pook

783/820 -> 785/850.








Temps are about 59C idle at 1.7v / 2.15v, 47C idle at stock voltages. I only am running those voltages during some benchmark runs - not 24/7.









6 points shy of 8500 now.


----------



## dotcomthese

Nice work...I went and got me a Multi-meter today...LOL...You inspired me to reach for the stars


----------



## The Pook

Nice.









You're already beating me though with SLI. >.>


----------



## grunion

Thats smokin








Love the Theme..Classic FTW









Why do you have the nVidia Icon in the task bar when you are Oc'ing with Riva>


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Thats smokin








Love the Theme..Classic FTW









Why do you have the nVidia Icon in the task bar when you are Oc'ing with Riva>


Cause I have the nVidia drivers...


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


Cause I have the nVidia drivers...


Just because you have drivers does not mean you need any of the nVidia
DLL or exe to run the drivers


----------



## The Pook

Yeah, but with it off, it defaults image quality to "High Quality", and I want it at "Performance." (Not High Performance, just Performance.







)


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


Yeah, but with it off, it defaults image quality to "High Quality", and I want it at "Performance." (Not High Performance, just Performance.







)


That's why you have Riva, thats the way I do it. 2 less apps using resources


----------



## Grim

You guys actually opt for FPS over prettyness? :|

When I used to o'clock my TNT and fx5200 (some months ago







) I used to let it like.. settle in the middle you know...


----------



## The Pook

You can't even tell the difference anymore....someone here had screen shots comparing them and the only difference was a handful of FPS and on High Quality vs High Performance the green of grass was an off color. But everything else looked exactly the same...

It's just how it's rendered, and now, with the higher end cards (well, not high end, just "recent"), they already are doing the best they can and the drivers are the only things holding them back from image quality. :\\


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


You can't even tell the difference anymore....someone here had screen shots comparing them and the only difference was a handful of FPS and on High Quality vs High Performance the green of grass was an off color. But everything else looked exactly the same...


oh really?
cool. I"d like to check that out myself. Do you think you could dig up the thread that had that PLLLEASE?
I really wanna see (its an area of interest ^_^ )

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


...with the higher end cards (well, not high end, just "recent"),

























I hate you pook - you're exploting me :|


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


oh really?
cool. I"d like to check that out myself. Do you think you could dig up the thread that had that PLLLEASE?
I really wanna see (its an area of interest ^_^ )























I hate you pook - you're exploting me :|





















If you want, I'll take some screenies for you in High Quality vs High Performance. I can't find the thread. :\\

*goes to do it if you want me to or not*


----------



## The Pook

First two are high performance, last two are high quality.


----------



## Grim

Wow. You're right pook..

VERY minor differences.

So like - how much towards performance do you guess that was pushed.

(forgive all the question, I have to get ready so i'm not a total n00b ya know







)


----------



## Rick Arter

i tried telling my friends the other day that they thought i was stupid


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Wow. You're right pook..

VERY minor differences.

So like - how much towards performance do you guess that was pushed.

(forgive all the question, I have to get ready so i'm not a total n00b ya know







)


What do you mean? How much I got with high performance vs high quality?

10-20 FPS in CS:S and 150-250 points in 3DMark05 with just "Performance" vs High Quality. (Not High Performance, just Performance.)


----------



## Grim

Nice man nice.
*Grim's learning*


----------



## The Pook

Always a good thing.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


You guys actually opt for FPS over prettyness? :|

When I used to o'clock my TNT and fx5200 (some months ago







) I used to let it like.. settle in the middle you know...


Only for benches in my case, gaming I max out settings whenever possible.

Hey pook! Whats your AM3 score breakdown?


----------



## The Pook

At 740/800 it's 126,000. 
I undid the volt mod for now until I get some good thermal paste and get off this generic Zalman stuff.







(Even though temps are decent.)

Forgot to run it before undoing the volt mod.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


At 740/800 it's *126,000.* 
I undid the volt mod for now until I get some good thermal paste and get off this generic Zalman stuff.







(Even though temps are decent.)

Forgot to run it before undoing the volt mod.


















Wow you have the most badass single 7600GT in the World








Breakdown the AM3 score please GFX/CPU


----------



## The Pook

Sure thing.








(Keep in mind this is at 740/800, I'm sure I could break 130,000 with the clocks I run now - I'll redo the volt mod tomorrow if I get home early from the movies with some people







)


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


Sure thing.








(Keep in mind this is at 740/800, I'm sure I could break 130,000 with the clocks I run now - I'll redo the volt mod tomorrow if I get home early from the movies with some people







)











AHHH..work filter I can't see the shot


----------



## RuSo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
Sure thing.








(Keep in mind this is at 740/800, I'm sure I could break 130,000 with the clocks I run now - I'll redo the volt mod tomorrow if I get home early from the movies with some people







)










OMG







Pook you rule the 7600GT world







, those are some sick scores, never got past 7500 in 3dmark05 or 100,000 in aquamark on a single card...., this was my max in aquamark on a single card:


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RuSo*


OMG







Pook you rule the 7600GT world







, those are some sick scores, never got past 7500 in 3dmark05 or 100,000 in aquamark on a single card...., this was my max in aquamark on a single card:
*big picture*












Now only to run Aquamark with my updated clocks...
I'm probably gunna strip my motherboard and everything outside the case tonight since it's hella dusty from running without a sidepanel...I'll probably redo the volt mod then.


----------



## CL3P20

Be careful when going over 1.5v for the 7600 cards..1.5v is about the maximum you can draw through the mobo. Modding a 12v molex plug onto the back might help get past the voltage dip. My 7600gs is sitting at 630mhz core, w/ 1.42v and 800mhz mem, w/ no voltage modd. Unfortunately I smoked my P5NSLi in my other rig, running the card at 715mhz on 1.55v! AARRGGHHH! Oh well time to upgrade, eh'?


----------



## The Pook

The PCI-E x16 slot will not crap out at 1.5v. The world record for a single 7600GT is 2.0v core / 2.5v memory on water cooling. Still was a suicide run. 9800 in 3DMark05.

Thats the last time I looked (when I bought the card, like, last August). Wouldn't be surprised if it's higher now.

The card will crap out way before the voltage gets bottlenecked by the PCI-E slot.


----------



## Kopi

Sick double post man...those are some intense benches, you really proved that the 7600gt is still an awesome card. Give it a 256bit interface and it would be right up there with the 7900 series iif it already isn't at some


----------



## The Pook

I bought the Buffalo router because the Linksys decided to eat random packets and people said this one is so bad ass.

Well, besides taking an hour to setup and how slow it is, both wireless and wired, it's a POS.


----------



## Grim

HEHE - Gj on the router.

Pook, Provided everything works out for me, I think I'll want you to help me mod my card ^_^.

I like the Idea about adding a molex 12v to the card though - thing is you'd have to study the curcuit intestly, and know where to put it, because you could damage the card's circuitry - putting it at the wrong place.

You think The CPU/RAM would bottle neck it when its OCed Pook?


----------



## The Pook

Naw. Volt modded it's still not faster than a 7900GS (does beat a 7800GT by a good amount stock







) so unless you got like, PC2100 RAM and a hella slow CPU, nothing should hold it back.

I'm not adding a molex to my card - the internal limits of the card will call it quits LONG before lack of power comes into effect. The card only uses 50 watts stock, and I will put money that it doesn't use more than 100W during load where I have it at. Seeing as the high end cards are pulling 200W +, no problems are gunna come from lack of juice.


----------



## Grim

ahh, i see, so we have enough Juice.

.... what about coffea?









Anywho - so like, you dont think a AGP 6300gs (4X AGP SLOT) with a Athlon XP 2000+ (1.6mhz core) with an + 1GB of RAM will be bottle necked?

Ny friend has that setup (or a GPU thats about there).. and I'm pretty sure its being bottlenecked (I just think it should run source faster).


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

I like the Idea about adding a molex 12v to the card though - thing is you'd have to study the curcuit intestly, and know where to put it, because you could damage the card's circuitry - putting it at the wrong place.
I didnt mean a molex to the card directly, just to the mobo. On the back side of the Pci-E slot, you solder in the molex wires to the voltage and ground rails, right at the pin termination. Then just plug it in to your PSU.

Quote:

The PCI-E x16 slot will not crap out at 1.5v. The world record for a single 7600GT is 2.0v core
Thats got to be what, close to 130W going through the mobo...thats not going to last too long.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
I didnt mean a molex to the card directly, just to the mobo. On the back side of the Pci-E slot, you solder in the molex wires to the voltage and ground rails, right at the pin termination. Then just plug it in to your PSU.

OIC - I get you. But what you're suggesting is that where you'd put that modification.. would be obvious.
TO my knowledge its not







-
The PCB's printed contact carry that power along to where it should go, I think you'd have to study the mobo a lot to understand where to put that power-IN.
I also dont think that the slots have 12v in them...
Or even 5. I could be wrong though but....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Thats got to be what, close to 130W going through the mobo...thats not going to last too long.

The board or the card?
I know for a fact that if you draw too much power from the board you can screw it - because a friend was relating to me how he put a Powerfull card on the CPU 3 pin connector (on board) and after a while.. it died.
When he checked out the power requirements for THAT fan and that of another normal CPU cooler - it was by a huge margin a bigger draw lol.

I'm really intersted in your Idea about addinga molex to the board though








(though I would believe it would require some bit of studying into)


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
Anywho - so like, you dont think a AGP 6300gs (4X AGP SLOT) with a Athlon XP 2000+ (1.6mhz core) with an + 1GB of RAM will be bottle necked?

Ny friend has that setup (or a GPU thats about there).. and I'm pretty sure its being bottlenecked (I just think it should run source faster).

I assume you mean 7600GS....and nah. If you volt mod the **** out of it, it may, but not stock.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Thats got to be what, close to 130W going through the mobo...thats not going to last too long.

130W damaging a mobo....Haha.
You do know that 8800 series use 180W+, right?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

You do know that 8800 series use 180W+, right?
the 8xxx series has plugs...7600gs's do not, so all of the derived power is supplied through the mobo. So yes I do believe it could

Quote:

130W damage a mobo?
it was enough to kill my P5NSLi for good.

This is what I was referring to, and its as easy as reading a volt meter.
Attachment 45596thats the back of your pcie slot, now just solder the new molex plug into the pins....done.


----------



## Rick Arter

that molex to mobo mod is cool but risky.....gonna do a vmod on my 7600 gt any thoughts or stuff not to do? how much should i shade dont have a multimeter yet gonnna get one friday when i get paid. also can my cooling keep it under control what about the stock zalman sinks on ram that enough or get bigger ones going to vmod the core first then see whats up? what type of pencil a no 2 school type will that work?


----------



## Grim

*waits for the pook-man*


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

what type of pencil a no 2 school type will that work?
yes it will, mechanical pencils work very good as well.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
I assume you mean 7600GS....and nah. If you volt mod the **** out of it, it may, but not stock.









no, I think it was a 6600 actually.
Either that or a 6300.

his CSS moves Lamish - like, kinda laggy.

he has a GB o RAM though (that I want to steal!







(667mhz crosair)


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rick Arter* 
that molex to mobo mod is cool but risky.....gonna do a vmod on my 7600 gt any thoughts or stuff not to do? how much should i shade dont have a multimeter yet gonnna get one friday when i get paid. also can my cooling keep it under control what about the stock zalman sinks on ram that enough or get bigger ones going to vmod the core first then see whats up? what type of pencil a no 2 school type will that work?


Don't volt mod without a multimeter.
An "artist" pencil is the best, from what I was told. I just used a normal #2 yellow pencil.
Don't volt mod the RAM without RAM sinks.
Don't volt mod if the temps go past 80C on stock cooling. You can, but it'll shorten the life span.


----------



## awdrifter

What's the original ohm for the vGPU resistor? I measured mine yesterday and it's 600ohm, while a guide I found says that resistor should start out as 415ohms. Should I shade it down to 570ohms? What's your final ohm value for the vGPU resistor? Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
What's the original ohm for the vGPU resistor? I measured mine yesterday and it's 600ohm, while a guide I found says that resistor should start out as 415ohms. Should I shade it down to 570ohms? What's your final ohm value for the vGPU resistor? Thanks in advance.

Stock (560) = 620.
At 785 I was at 530ohms.


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 


Don't volt mod without a multimeter.
An "artist" pencil is the best, from what I was told. I just used a normal #2 yellow pencil.
Don't volt mod the RAM without RAM sinks.
Don't volt mod if the temps go past 80C on stock cooling. You can, but it'll shorten the life span.

how much for a good multimeter/brands, artist pencil where to get that???
card stays at 58-61c under load no higher and could get 5-7c lower then that if needed! have zalman sinks good enough???


----------



## The Pook

....I use them. Yes.

Prices:
http://www.google.com/products


----------



## Lyoko

Nj Pook!

On another note:
How do I get higher clocks on my 7600GT and it isn't even vmodded??? WHO DRUGGED MY GPUZ!!!!


----------



## The Pook

Make it run cooler. Loosen vRAM timings.


----------



## The Pook

Anywho. On topic:
I cranked my vRAM to 2.22v....hella errors at just 850Mhz. 
Turned it down to 2.15v (forgot the ohms that = 2.19v) and it got less artifacts in ATITool than 2.22v.
I still get errors at 850, so 2.19-2.2v seems to be the sweet spot. Did 880 at least.









*tries again*

Gunna try to clock my core higher and run some AM03 and 3DMark05 again.


----------



## alk

Pook, do you do a volt mod by flashing your GPU's BIOS or do you do the pencil mod?


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alk* 
Pook, do you do a volt mod by flashing your GPU's BIOS or do you do the pencil mod?

There is no BIOS volt mod. Just pencil.


----------



## KloroFormd

I get my 7600GT to 685/775 without a volt mod.


----------



## The Pook

I reached the limit at 788/882.
No matter the volts, BIOS edits, etc.
Crashes.
785/880 is the max playable.
Oh well.
It was fun.
Woulda been nice to be able to break 9K though.


----------



## superon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
Why does it not go up?
The card is doing as much as it can.
Same thing as a CPU can only do so much, whats so hard to get that a GPU can go balls up too?

I never made up the "theory."
There are TONS of topics on XS backing up what I'm saying. Feel free to look them up. Don't flood the topic about "bottlenecking" when it's a VOLT MODDING topic.

_That's_ why I gave you a half assed answer.

There is no BIOS volt mod. Just pencil.









iandh is right for example in the graph at 1.8 Ghz the fps are not going to go above ~29 because of the processor, (=bottleneck) no matter which gfx card u use. as u up the cpu speed that gives the gfx card room to stretch its legs.
-the definition of a bottleneck in terms of computing is just one component holding another back. just semantics








its not an every man for himself system as you know. components are always interacting. -relying on one another.


----------



## KloroFormd

That is one helluva overclock. I'm not daring enough for volt-mods, but I'm one of the people that actually has "good enough" cross my mind.


----------



## Chipp

Let's stay on-topic, please.







We're here about a voltmod, not the theoretical reasoning behind bottlenecks.


----------



## Lyoko

I'm already getting 670/1684 without any mods. I would vmod it, but I would have to have money to get another card. T.T I could push this soooooo high...

How do you loosen timings?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LyokoHaCk* 
I'm already getting 670/1684 without any mods. I would vmod it, but I would have to have money to get another card. T.T I could push this soooooo high...

How do you loosen timings?

You can loosen video card timings with ATI Tool, but it's generally not recommended.

If you decide to, keep a notepad and pen handy to write down the timing, and what you set it at as you are changing them. (Reason being, adjusting certain timings will cause BSODs or hardlocks, and you won't be able to get back your previous work unless you had it written down somewhere.)


----------



## Grim

HEy,

do you guys think that x2 7600s would PWN a 8400? :|

(provided No CPU bottlenecks - what do you think would be required btw? - a 3700+?)


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


You can loosen video card timings with ATI Tool, but it's generally not recommended.

If you decide to, keep a notepad and pen handy to write down the timing, and what you set it at as you are changing them. (Reason being, adjusting certain timings will cause BSODs or hardlocks, and you won't be able to get back your previous work unless you had it written down somewhere.)


Look in my sig about loosening memory timings on all Geforce Cards. I'm not really sure ATITool can do it, I can't find it anywhere, but I know my method is foolproof.


----------



## The Pook

Can't change nVidia RAM timings in ATITool.
Use a hex editor and manually change the timings in the BIOS.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


HEy,

do you guys think that x2 7600s would PWN a 8400? :|

(provided No CPU bottlenecks - what do you think would be required btw? - a 3700+?)


A single 7600 would pwn a 8400.
8400's suck.
8500's suck.
8600's suck.
(IMO, since others will go on the whole "IF U NEED DX10 LAWSLZ" rant.)

The 8600GTS only beats a 7600GT by 1-3FPS in most benchmarks. 
Wait 6 months, it'll hit the ~$100 mark, and by then the 8800GTS will be the same price as the 8600GTS is now.

That's what I'm doing.








Maybe.

I'm either dropping my 7600GT for a 7900GS or dropping my 7600GT and some spare cash for a 8800GTS.

(Deciding factor is 7900GS with a 1680x1050 LCD or a 8800GTS with a 1440x900 LCD - still not sure yet.)


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


Can't change nVidia RAM timings in ATITool.
Use a hex editor and manually change the timings in the BIOS.

A single 7600 would pwn a 8400.
8400's suck.
8500's suck.
8600's suck.
(IMO, since others will go on the whole "IF U NEED DX10 LAWSLZ" rant.)

The 8600GTS only beats a 7600GT by 1-3FPS in most benchmarks. 
Wait 6 months, it'll hit the ~$100 mark, and by then the 8800GTS will be the same price as the 8600GTS is now.

That's what I'm doing.








Maybe.

I'm either dropping my 7600GT for a 7900GS or dropping my 7600GT and some spare cash for a 8800GTS.

(Deciding factor is 7900GS with a 1680x1050 LCD or a 8800GTS with a 1440x900 LCD - still not sure yet.)


7900GS + 16x10 FTW man!

Unless of course you could swing that extra $50-$100 for the 8800GTS as well. Who wants to game with an 8-series in bleh-widescreen? Not me, that's for sure.

BTW, I would never give up my 22" 16x10 now that I have it


----------



## Grim

You're kidding right!

I CAAAANT believe that!
not with all the raving the 8000+ series has been getting...

so I guess a 7900GTX overly pwns then eh?


----------



## The Pook

I probably am going to go for the 7900GS / 1680x1050 LCD. Just not 100% sure yet. Gotta wait for Syrillian to send me my P3 system so I can swap out my 7600GT without being computerless.

Got a bit of time to think. "Offer" is only good for another 2 months, so hopefully he gets back on OCN soon and off vacation.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


















You're kidding right!

I CAAAANT believe that!
not with all the raving the 8000+ series has been getting...

so I guess a 7900GTX overly pwns then eh?


Yep.
8400 = 7300LE
7300LE x2 (SLI) = 7600GS

8400 = DX10 7300LE
8500 = ????
8600GT = DX10 7600GS 
8600GTS = DX10 7600GT


----------



## Grim

What do you mean by 16x*10*

What does the 10 stand for?

(provided that 16x means... 16 lanes as I'm thinking)


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


What do you mean by 16x*10*

What does the 10 stand for?

(provided that 16x means... 16 lanes as I'm thinking)


16x10 = 1680x1050.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


16x10 = 1680x1050.


Ahhh, beat me to it


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


Ahhh, beat me to it


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Let's stay on-topic, please.







We're here about a voltmod, not the theoretical reasoning behind bottlenecks.



oh man chip, you deleted?









.. I mean, it WAS the big man POOK's thread...

I would have asked you to move/merge it to a new thread at least... :\\

I kinda wanted to understand what pook was getting at.

IT usually turns out that either him or I learn at the end of our debates









---EDIT---

oh! res!







- thanks for the explanation.


----------



## The Pook

I asked him to. If you really didn't understand what I was saying, feel free to PM me. >_>


----------



## Grim

(feels like a turd)

sry about all that man


----------



## The Pook

I didn't mind when me and you were talking about it, but when other members come into the topic just to talk about bottlenecking it was a tad annoying.


----------



## Grim

My bad...

so yeah!







- about those volt mods!


----------



## metrospy007

hi

Have been reading this thread. Very intresting.... I bought a new XFX 7600gt 590M 256mb GDDR3..., The factory setting were: core-590Mhz and Memory-1.6Ghz. Now i have been using the NGO drivers version-93.XX.... In the overclocking section, i clicked on "Detect optimal value". That gave me core-713Mhz and Memory-1.84Ghz.

I think if i raise the voltage to any higher value than the stock value, might most probably fry the card.... It has stock cooling, uses Zalman cooling fan...


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
I probably am going to go for the 7900GS / 1680x1050 LCD. Just not 100% sure yet. Gotta wait for Syrillian to send me my P3 system so I can swap out my 7600GT without being computerless.

Got a bit of time to think. "Offer" is only good for another 2 months, so hopefully he gets back on OCN soon and off vacation.









Yep.
8400 = 7300LE
7300LE x2 (SLI) = 7600GS

8400 = DX10 7300LE
8500 = ????
8600GT = DX10 7600GS
8600GTS = DX10 7600GT

zeen ^_^

so yow, what does 2x 7600 = ?


----------



## The Pook

7600GT x2 = 7900GT.

With that said.
Newegg won't take my 7600GT back because it's ONE DAY over the day I got this one.









I'm tempted to buy another 7600GT, but I'm not sure just yet. They're cheap, but I need a mouse and need to save for an LCD. >_> Plus DX10. >_>


----------



## Grim

How cheap is cheap?! :|

but yeah. Just a 7900GT eh? they must really kick then!

Where does a 7900Gt stand up in the ranks of the 8000+s?









- your 7600 is prolly a 8400+ eh!


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
How cheap is cheap?! :|

but yeah. Just a 7900GT eh? they must really kick then!

Where does a 7900Gt stand up in the ranks of the 8000+s?









- your 7600 is prolly a 8400+ eh!









The 8400's suck.
>_>;

7600GT = 8600GTS
7900GT = Somewhere between a 8600GTS and 8800GT.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
The 8400's suck.
>_>;

7600GT = 8600GTS
7900GT = Somewhere between a 8600GTS and 8800GT.











You're kidding.
Lemme hear someone else confirm this PLEASE! lol.

I cant believe that.

Their numbering scheme is truly misleading..

(though I cant use it) - I just cant belieBe I have such power in my room drawer


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 









You're kidding.
Lemme hear someone else confirm this PLEASE! lol.

I cant believe that.

Their numbering scheme is truly misleading..

(though I cant use it) - I just cant belieBe I have such power in my room drawer









What's wrong with it?

The up the first number every generation. They change the last few letters pretty much every other generation.

The 6600GT was taken up by the 7600GT. It's better than it, and it cost about the same.

8600GT was meant to take the place of the 7600GT, but it sucks.
On paper it was meant to replace it, but the 8600GTS replaces it, not the 8600GT.

8400 is about a 7300LE.
Hell, the 8500 is beaten by a 6600GT.
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item=695&num=4


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


What's wrong with it?

Hell, the 8500 is beaten by a 6600GT.
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item=695&num=4


Thats what I mean!









So like, Which 8000+ card does a 7600GT stand up against?


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
What's wrong with it?

The up the first number every generation. They change the last few letters pretty much every other generation.

The 6600GT was taken up by the 7600GT. It's better than it, and it cost about the same.
*
8600GT was meant to take the place of the 7600GT, but it sucks.
On paper it was meant to replace it, but the 8600GTS replaces it, not the 8600GT.*

8400 is about a 7300LE.
Hell, the 8500 is beaten by a 6600GT.
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item=695&num=4


Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
The 8400's suck.
>_>;

*7600GT = 8600GTS*
7900GT = Somewhere between a 8600GTS and 8800GT.


----------



## Grim

Thanks









but I tell you, ITs just hard for me to grasp how a 7600 should perform like an 8600(GTS!)

This is exactly why I say their numbering scheme ISNT accurate..


----------



## CL3P20

'Their' numbering *scheme* is just exactly that. Its not made to make any sense. Its made to get 'gpu ignorant' people to buy things they dont need. If it was supposed to make sense, they would name the cards using descriptions like:

good, better, best, ****!


----------



## Grim

lol


----------



## PaRaDoX

I had my XFX 7600GT xXx at 850mhz core and 1750mhz memory, cant find any images of it and my main system is down so I cant find any atitool shots.










dunno what speed that was at 758.96/840.00


----------



## The Pook

But mine has cool blue LEDs on the GPU heatsinks, so, you don't matter.


----------



## PaRaDoX

That one had awesome Red LED's and the Fatal1ty logo on it.

My 8600GT owns your 7600GT stock and overclocked








http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2168214

Get that score with a 7600GT, it wont come easy


----------



## The Pook

You do know that 8600GT's are great in synthetic benchmarks, and a 8600GT gets beat by a 7600GT in real benchmarks (stock vs stock), right?

http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=637&p=2

Quite a few sites that say the same thing, but if you wanna see more, just search Google.

They're great benchmarking cards, but I rather have a good 3DMark score with kick ass game performance than a kick ass 3DMark score and just "good" game performance.









*edit*
Plus, I could care less about 3DMark06. I can't run it.








(1024x768 monitor max in games)


----------



## PaRaDoX

That is true, you got me!










But I would take the 8600GT because it's a mean overclocker, 750/900 on stock voltage and cooling is impressive by any means and with DX10 it makes it all the more attractive


----------



## The Pook

That they do.









Some people say that the 86xx series just needs better drivers, but I unno. They had a few revisions already and they only gained about 50-150 points in 3DMark05. Hopefully it is just drivers and then I'll make the jump soon.


----------



## PaRaDoX

Yeah it all boils down to drivers. It was the same with Xp and the whole 6 and 7 series.


----------



## PaRaDoX

Oh yeah, the 8600GT from XFX uses the same PCB as the 7600GT


----------



## Lyoko

As soon as I get a multimeter and VF900, I'll be catching up to you pook


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LyokoHaCk* 
As soon as I get a multimeter and VF900, I'll be catching up to you pook

















Get me some competition.

I just relized that I can't RMA my 7600GT anymore (doesn't feel like I had it a year...) if I mess it up, so now I'm kinda...iffy...about cranking more than 1.725v through the core.


----------



## PaRaDoX

go with BFG or XFX next time


----------



## The Pook

It's still has its warranty through Biostar - just not Newegg. I don't like sending to manufacturers because they're slow.

(My XFX 6800GS was, my eVga 6600GT was, and my Asus 6800 Vanilla was...) Takes about a week at the most with Newegg.


----------



## PaRaDoX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
It's still has its warranty through Biostar - just not Newegg. I don't like sending to manufacturers because they're slow.

(My XFX 6800GS was, my eVga 6600GT was, and my Asus 6800 Vanilla was...) Takes about a week at the most with Newegg.

last XFX RMA I had took 4 days and the last eVGA RMA I had took about 2 months... dunno about ASUS, never liked their VGA line.


----------



## Grim

Not that I'm as knowledgable in the area as you are, but yeah, I can imagine 1.7+ is a lil high.
My Tbird used to work at 1.7+







- and those were power hungry hot-heated bastards with a lot more transistors.

Whats the stock voltage of the 7600's GPU pookster?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

what's the word Pook?


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Not that I'm as knowledgable in the area as you are, but yeah, I can imagine 1.7+ is a lil high.
My Tbird used to work at 1.7+







- and those were power hungry hot-heated bastards with a lot more transistors.

Whats the stock voltage of the 7600's GPU pookster?


Hell yeah it's high.







It's OCN dude.


















*vCore:*
1.65v is the most you'll want on water (for 24/7.)
1.6v is the most you'll want on (GOOD) air. (for 24/7.)
1.5v is the most you'll want on stock air. (for 24/7.)

Stock varies between cards. Usually it's 1.3v core, 1.95v vRAM.

vDimm is hard to say...2.18v gets me a higher OC on the RAM than 2.2 does, for example. (880 vs 872). Your vRAM will actually TELL you that you have too much voltage. (IE, artifacts at a higher voltage, when it was fine at a lower, etc).

I use 2.182v for the vRAM, 1.725v for the vCore.
I had it up to 1.825v for the vCore, but I didn't keep it long. (I wanted 800 on the core...it only got me 794...and while scanning for artifacts it crashed so I was going to wait until I swapped my RAM for some better ones.)

And.....now that RAM is RMAed, so when that comes back, I'm *hoping* to break 9K, without breaking my 7K.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

pook..what were your final ohms at your best stable OC?


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife* 
pook..what were your final ohms at your best stable OC?

I haven't found my best OC yet.









I'll let you know. I'm still messing around with it.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Quote:

I haven't found my best OC yet.

I'll let you know. I'm still messing around with it.
your best so far? haha


----------



## The Pook

785/1760.

1.75v (1.725v 2D, 1.75v 3D) vCore, 2.182v vRAM.
328ohms for vCore, 570ohms for vRAM.

Least, those are the ohms sticking in my head.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Quote:



785/1760.

1.75v (1.725v 2D, 1.75v 3D) vCore, 2.182v vRAM. 
328ohms for vCore, 570ohms for vRAM.

Least, those are the ohms sticking in my head.


thanks mate...i'll prpbably do the core OC..but my ram wont budge


----------



## Gaius J

Okay, I pushed my 7600gt from XFX beyond all sane boundries. I hit 1GHz core... I did it with a bois mod for voltage (1.8) and fan speed (100). The system was a bit quirky, but it worked. It did not perform as well at 1GHz as it did at 800-850. I think that 1GHz is beyond the point of diminishing returns. However, this kind of OC'ing is not about performance anymore is it? The basic point is this; the 7600gt will OC to hell and back if you have the guts to lap it and overvolt it and nearly overheat it (85-95C). If you feel at all squeemish about losing your investment then don't try it. Otherwise, someone please see if they can go farther...


----------



## CL3P20

hmm, wasnt aware you could actually activate any different voltages through the BIOS on a 7600.

...and did you say fan speed?...stock cooling on 1.8v? I dont think so.


----------



## The Pook

You can't. Thats why his post is just spam until he gets proof.


----------



## PaRaDoX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gaius J*


Okay, I pushed my 7600gt from XFX beyond all sane boundries. I hit 1GHz core... I did it with a bois mod for voltage (1.8) and fan speed (100). The system was a bit quirky, but it worked. It did not perform as well at 1GHz as it did at 800-850. I think that 1GHz is beyond the point of diminishing returns. However, this kind of OC'ing is not about performance anymore is it? The basic point is this; the 7600gt will OC to hell and back if you have the guts to lap it and overvolt it and nearly overheat it (85-95C). If you feel at all squeemish about losing your investment then don't try it. Otherwise, someone please see if they can go farther...


Dude. My XFX 7600GT could not run 700mhz at 1.6v with stock cooling with he fan all the way up. It took a FS-V7 at 100% to keep it cool at [email protected] and that was around 70c-90c

You all full of crap, good sir.


----------



## Grim

lolz.

well - I'm REALLY waiting for his reply lol.


----------



## CL3P20

me too..I keep checkin' back in...


----------



## s1rrah

Great results Pook ...

I can't recommend vmodding enough.

I did the 1.5v mod on my 7900GT and not only did artifacts disappear _completely_, but I managed to get it 24/7 usable at *700/850* ... that, over the stock numbers of *500/750*.

It was like getting a new card or something. Love it.

Gonna do the 1.55v mod next time I take my machine apart and since I've recently got better cooling.

Good job, again mang. Keep improving it!


----------



## The Pook

I can't. I haven't had a working rig in months and when it comes back up it'll be with whatever LGA775 chip I can dig up cheaply. (Think Celly.)

Going Quad though as a present to myself for X-Mas most likely, though.


----------



## whe3ls

pook if i could id hook u up


----------



## The Pook

Eh. Least I can say that I at least attempted to lap. >.>


----------



## whe3ls

lol


----------



## turmionkatilot88

can you post the link on how you volt modded your card pook? I would like to do that to mine as well. Maximum is 620/805 now


----------



## The Pook

I used this.









There are dozens more guides ... just search "7600GT Volt Mod Pencil" in Google without quotes and you'll get a good 3 pages of solid hits.


----------



## Grim

Hey pook - what is your 7600GT CURRENTLY maxed out (stably) at?


----------



## The Pook

785/1760

I haven't had a mobo for almost 4 months, so I couldn't push farther. Gunna try again, but my E2140 is gunna make it a ***** to pass my old 8494 record.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


785/1760

I haven't had a mobo for almost 4 months, so I couldn't push farther. Gunna try again, but my E2140 is gunna make it a ***** to pass my old 8494 record.


Hey it's in the books homie


----------



## Grim

hmm. Thats pretty impressive ^_^

Mine touched 650MHZ with 50MHZ over stock RAM freq as I remember.
THats a baby one by other's standards I bet.

But - what did you get as an OC WITHOUT modding?
(and was the volt mod more or less to get more volts to the RAM?)


----------



## Stillhouse

I coulda swore I had posted my results in here, but I guess I was wrong.

Core= 1.4V
650Mhz

Mem= 2.1V
835Mhz

3DMark06 = 3883

I'll re-run my tests and benchies this weekend and post some screenshots for verification.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


hmm. Thats pretty impressive ^_^

Mine touched 650MHZ with 50MHZ over stock RAM freq as I remember.
THats a baby one by other's standards I bet.

But - what did you get as an OC WITHOUT modding?
(and was the volt mod more or less to get more volts to the RAM?)


~635/800


----------



## Lyoko

Great score

I currently have 6879 in 05. When my 2GB arrives to replace my 512MB of ram, about how many points will it go up?

This card is chugging at 670/840 with no vmod ^_^


----------



## Christiaan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stillhouse* 
I coulda swore I had posted my results in here, but I guess I was wrong.

Core= 1.4V
650Mhz

Mem= 2.1V
835Mhz

3DMark06 = 8338

I'll re-run my tests and benchies this weekend and post some screenshots for verification.

You sure that is 3DMark06? I only manage 3800 in 06 @ 650/800. My card peaks at those speeds without vmod.


----------



## Stillhouse

D'oh!

I meant 3883.


----------



## Christiaan

I wish I had the guts to volt mod mine. I guess I can try it since I'm upgrading anyway, and can't find a buyer for my card. Decisions.









Isn't it possible to edit the voltage in the BIOS of the card?


----------



## The Pook

No... >.>;

I'll buy it if the price is right.


----------



## Christiaan

Today I wanted to try and volt mod my 7600GT. That is a no go!
The guide from VR Zone used the reference NVidia cards. My Legend has it's own design it seems. So I didn't know where what was.

Google didn't turn up anything. Probably because this isn't a popular brand.
Any suggestions to find out where the correct resisters are to volt mod?


----------



## The Pook

There are a few different non-reference versions of the 7600GT. This is just the most common ...


----------



## Christiaan

Will it help if I post a picture of my card?


----------



## Grim

how long has your card been modded now pook?

(just have questions regarding the lifespan implications really..)


----------



## The Pook

Still kicking. For sale @ the for sale section.

Bought a 7900GS. Expect a thread for that when I buy my DFI.


----------



## Tinface

How do I find the registers for the volt regulators on my PCB 2.2 eVGA 7600GT? I'm getting 670/780 with stock cooling/volts and...wanna get more


----------



## madboy

The Pook What`s max Vcore for 7600GS/GT from tests,no 24/7,whit Air Cooling,and With Water Cooling (Air Cooling is Zalman VF700CU) Water is Custom.?


----------



## Grim

I'm getting 615(3d) 650(2d) / 807 stock.

Is that good for a stock card guys? (though - i have added a zalman now..)

I'm considering modding the card.

All I want is for the darn Core to reach maybe 650 - 700, thats all.

A few questions for you hough pook.

DID YOU check out what the original resistance of the resistor(s?) was/were?

how hot is GETTING TOO HOT, for the GPU?
I'm idling at 41d - and when it gets hot, it gets up maybe 51.

Is I Vmod to 1.5 - you dont figure it will get too hot (cuz I'm guessing it wont).

AND HOW THE HELL do these guys get like.. 1200+ MHZ on their Cards RAM!?


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tinface*


How do I find the registers for the volt regulators on my PCB 2.2 eVGA 7600GT? I'm getting 670/780 with stock cooling/volts and...wanna get more


Get a pic of the back of the card for me.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *madboy*


The Pook What`s max Vcore for 7600GS/GT from tests,no 24/7,whit Air Cooling,and With Water Cooling (Air Cooling is Zalman VF700CU) Water is Custom.?


24/7? Probably 1.5v for GOOD air (VF900, HR-03) or 1.6v for good water.

I shot mine up to 1.75v for a few runs, but it really isn't needed to hit those clocks. The card won't roll over and die from any voltage from a pencil, seeing as at about 1.8v, you can't shade it anymore.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


I'm getting 615(3d) 650(2d) / 807 stock.

Is that good for a stock card guys? (though - i have added a zalman now..)

I'm considering modding the card.

All I want is for the darn Core to reach maybe 650 - 700, thats all.

A few questions for you hough pook.

DID YOU check out what the original resistance of the resistor(s?) was/were?

how hot is GETTING TOO HOT, for the GPU?
I'm idling at 41d - and when it gets hot, it gets up maybe 51.

Is I Vmod to 1.5 - you dont figure it will get too hot (cuz I'm guessing it wont).

AND HOW THE HELL do these guys get like.. 1200+ MHZ on their Cards RAM!?


615/807 is good. About average. I got 625/790 with a VF700 on stock volts. But ... what are you talking about 2D/3D? Don't OC them individually -- you need to have 2D, 3D Low, and 3D High all at the same clocks when OCing. They can get kinda buggy after that, IE, sticking in 3D High after OCing, but then going to 2D Low clocks when playing a game. Not good. Plus, 3DMark gets buggy regardless.









For resistance, core is about 420ohms, memory is about 625ohms stock.

Temps: don't let your card load over 85C. Any more than that ... it's not good. It can certainly take more than that, but anymore than that, then something is going to give way soon enough. I would personally keep it under 75C full load.

Only way to see if 1.5v will be too much or not is to actually do it.

And no one gets 1200Mhz+ OCs out of their vRAM. It's not possible. You're probably getting confused with actual and effective clocks.


----------



## madboy

This is my Score in 3D mark 2005 with 7600GS 128MB DDR3 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3521693

IT is good ?!


----------



## Elightos

some + rep for you pook! great topic you started here, and some really major achivements :O.
i myself are rather new to overclocking my GPU and i'm using Riva tuner.
what other programs do you suggest me to use apart from Vmodding? i'm asking becaus when i have my 7600 gt running at 600/590 i already get a load temp of 70 C (3dmark06) so i'm not sure if i should push it alot ferther before getting a new case, and maybe even a new GPU cooler...
what do you think?


----------



## The Pook

Thanks.









GPU cooler'll help a lot more than a new case ... unless you don't like your case ...

I used ATITool and RivaTuner (RivaTuner and then I realized ATITool worked with both nVidia and ATI cards, so I jumped ship) for mine. Convenient to be able to OC, artifact scan, and monitor temps from the same app.


----------



## Elightos

i didn't like this case in the first place, 0 air flow and bla bla bla ><. Ok so on the wish list goes ati tools!
I've tested my 7600 gt last night on 621/610 and came out of the 3dmark06 with 2880 points. highest temp it reached was 67 C, so i could push it about 8 C
ferther right?


----------



## The Pook

New cards won't damage themselves until past 100C+

Just stay under 85C load.


----------



## Elightos

ok thanks alot ^^.

just one more thing about ATI tools, when i first fired it up everything was set and overclocked just as in Rivatuner, all apart from the 2D core it was still set to stock (560) instead of the 650 i set the core to. 
When i started to do that artifact test it came up with nothing, but i did see strange yellow things running through the top of that little screen and i though, *oh noo artifacts!* so i setted them back to stock but it was still showing those yellow dots and small stripes when testing :/.
is that normal or did something go wrong


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
And no one gets 1200Mhz+ OCs out of their vRAM. It's not possible. You're probably getting confused with actual and effective clocks.

ack.

duh Grim! - ddr2/3.

(wonder why the dummies dont mention it







)

Pook, if the 7900GS is an xfx. BE SURE to let me see a pic of the PCB please. ^_^

I have one that has ONE COMPONENT BURNT. Thing is - I cant see what model the darn transistor is ...because its burnt!









So yeah, a close up pic would do - cant seem to find any.

btw. people, is there ANY MOD GUIDE out there for the PNY 7600GT!?>

The layout with this card (As with all cards) is DIFFERENT.

so I cant find the darn resistors even now!







. OR, at least, find ANY MENTION of their names on the card!


----------

